# 8n will not start



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

1951 8N, not run for 6 years got as a project. Converted from 6volt to 12, side mount distributor. New plugs, coil, points, condenser, has nice strong blue spark. So electrical all ok. Checked compression and good in first 3 at 80 plus, #4 has about 50. Have checked timing on distributor, all set according to specs with flywheel lined up to 0, made sure wires in proper firing order. have a new carburetor and checked it all running well and choke, throttle working and set adjustments screws to specs. 
But all I get is a few backfires, checked values and they all are working when I checked compression. I have had a putt, putt once or twice but rare. 
What am I missing????


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

If you’ve got spark, then either you carb is not adjusted correctly (too much or too little fuel, or the float is sticking ) or your timing is still not correct. The fuel issue is easy to trouble shoot. Spray a squirt of starting fluid in you intake while cranking. If it fires, then the fuel is the problem. If it doesn’t fire, then timing is the problem.


----------



## kman189 (Nov 20, 2021)

Ford5610II said:


> If you’ve got spark, then either you carb is not adjusted correctly (too much or too little fuel, or the float is sticking ) or your timing is still not correct. The fuel issue is easy to trouble shoot. Spray a squirt of starting fluid in you intake while cranking. If it fires, then the fuel is the problem. If it doesn’t fire, then timing is the problem.


Checked the carb and fuel, float is not stuck and seems adjusted as needed. Did try some adjustment just in case but no improvement, so leaning toward timing. I have studied several on line ways to set timing, made sure flywheel via window is set on 0 mark, then took distributor and set at right position(oil spout at 7 and wire connector at 9) and aligned #1 toward front corner of engine block, fit like a glove. Someone mentioned setting #1 piston to high point of compression stroke but then flywheel does not align with 0 mark. Any suggestions on this please send along, thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Compression 80 & 50 psi is too low for cranking starts. Tow start the tractor to get it running. Hopefully, compression will improve somewhat once it is running.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Set #1 At 0 or tdc on compression stroke. Notec which way distributor turns when engine turns over the correct direction. Loosen distributor. Turn distributor same direction as shaft turns while watching points. When points close turn distributor until they just barely start to open. tighten distributor replace rotor and cap making sure the rotor points to #1 cylinder. Once started set timing to specs


----------



## allanworks (8 mo ago)

kman189 said:


> 1951 8N, not run for 6 years got as a project. Converted from 6volt to 12, side mount distributor. New plugs, coil, points, condenser, has nice strong blue spark. So electrical all ok. Checked compression and good in first 3 at 80 plus, #4 has about 50. Have checked timing on distributor, all set according to specs with flywheel lined up to 0, made sure wires in proper firing order. have a new carburetor and checked it all running well and choke, throttle working and set adjustments screws to specs.
> But all I get is a few backfires, checked values and they all are working when I checked compression. I have had a putt, putt once or twice but rare.
> What am I missing????


you should switch to electronic ignition its 10x better if you plan to use the tractor for work but if it is a resto job I understand. the likely culprit, if it is similar to the front mount distributor, is the distributor is turned 180 degrees internally. i have a 1948 ford 8n with a front mounted distributor. i switched it to electronic ignition and 12v right off the bat it gives a tad more HP and you dont have to deal with finicky points and trying to avoid chinese crappy points and condensors.


----------



## allanworks (8 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Compression 80 & 50 psi is too low for cranking starts. Tow start the tractor to get it running. Hopefully, compression will improve somewhat once it is running.


mine starts at 80-70 psi every time with a 12v conversion and reads over 100 when wormed up.


----------

